# *ALMA LATINA 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW*



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 22 2010, 08:11 PM~16693334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 22 2010, 08:11 PM~16693334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 22 2010, 08:11 PM~16693334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttmft


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 23 2010, 12:30 AM~16697033
> *
> 
> 
> ...











TTMT :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 24 2010, 12:02 AM~16708535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



casino + cars+ biachtes :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 11:03 AM~16711164
> *casino + cars+ biachtes  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 11:03 AM~16711164
> *casino + cars+ biachtes  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 11:03 AM~16711164
> *casino + cars+ biachtes  :cheesy:
> *


yes yes yes :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 11:03 AM~16711164
> *casino + cars+ biachtes  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 25 2010, 06:14 PM~16725960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :run: :run: :run: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 26 2010, 07:29 AM~16731872
> *TO THE TOP
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2010, 08:13 AM~16732065
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


WATS UP BRO HOW ARE U


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!+Feb 24 2010, 09:36 PM~16717432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 26 2010, 05:39 PM~16736514
> *WATS UP BRO HOW ARE U
> *


Doing ok, how have you been?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 26 2010, 09:36 PM~16738553
> *let's go Rafa?
> r u making it this year  :uh:  :biggrin:
> :h5:
> *


Whats up Jesse ? :biggrin: Going up there June 26. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2010, 11:24 PM~16739382
> *Doing ok, how have you been?
> *


good bro just working a lot and working on the car


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 27 2010, 02:20 AM~16740207
> *
> good bro just working a lot and working on the car
> *


Kool! Im planning to go up to Reno in June. Working on a show. :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 26 2010, 11:26 PM~16739400
> *Whats up Jesse ? :biggrin: Going up there June 26. :biggrin:
> *



well then u can go back in july :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 27 2010, 01:25 PM~16742704
> *well then u can go back in july  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  I got the show for SOFTIN in Camarillo on the 25.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 27 2010, 06:24 PM~16744576
> *:biggrin:   I got the show for SOFTIN in Camarillo on the 25.
> *



I know I'm driving home sat night and drive 2 camarillo sun morning :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

JUST FINISH THE BACK OF THE FLYER WITH THE INFO. HERE IT IS :biggrin: :biggrin:   

















:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## p-nut53 (Feb 9, 2010)

ttt :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16745978
> *JUST FINISH THE BACK OF THE FLYER WITH THE INFO. HERE IT IS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 27 2010, 06:42 PM~16744686
> *I know I'm driving home sat night and drive 2 camarillo sun morning  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16745978
> *JUST FINISH THE BACK OF THE FLYER WITH THE INFO. HERE IT IS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16745978
> *JUST FINISH THE BACK OF THE FLYER WITH THE INFO. HERE IT IS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 28 2010, 03:21 PM~16751169
> *
> *


wats up bro 3 more months 4 your show bro cant wait its going to be off the hook


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16745978
> *JUST FINISH THE BACK OF THE FLYER WITH THE INFO. HERE IT IS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CARS $25 LOWRIDER BIKES$20 :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:buttkick:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFIITFaQXEs
last years car show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 28 2010, 10:56 PM~16756384
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFIITFaQXEs
> last years car show
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 27 2010, 11:41 PM~16747216
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Feb 27 2010, 09:21 PM~16745978
> *JUST FINISH THE BACK OF THE FLYER WITH THE INFO. HERE IT IS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...






































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 2 2010, 09:35 PM~16778442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 2 2010, 09:35 PM~16778442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> > :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 3 2010, 10:15 PM~16790729
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 2 2010, 09:35 PM~16778442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 4 2010, 06:08 PM~16798753
> *
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 5 2010, 07:33 AM~16803877
> *to the top :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 6 2010, 02:55 PM~16814221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :wow: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

I Am Not Gonna Miss This Year !!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 6 2010, 10:19 PM~16817146
> *I Am Not Gonna Miss This Year !!!
> *


KOOL


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 6 2010, 10:19 PM~16817146
> *I Am Not Gonna Miss This Year !!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 6 2010, 02:55 PM~16814221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin:    TTMT TTMT TTMT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 9 2010, 01:18 PM~16839869
> *
> *


 :h5: THIS CAR SHOW IS DRIVING ME:run: :run: :run: :run: BUT IS GOING TO BE A GOOD TURN OUT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GALLO 53_@Mar 9 2010, 08:47 PM~16844672
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 9 2010, 08:28 PM~16844401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 10 2010, 04:57 PM~16852884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES ALMA LATINA


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 10 2010, 05:29 PM~16853166
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES  ALMA LATINA
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 10 2010, 05:29 PM~16853166
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES  ALMA LATINA
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Gente87 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hay do you have any performers yet lined up let me know if you are interested in Zigzag from the NBRidaz?  760-550-2246


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Mar 10 2010, 05:29 PM~16853166
> *TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES  ALMA LATINA
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 11 2010, 05:19 PM~16863990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

ALMA LATINA!!!!!!!!!!!  TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 PM~16871267
> *ttt
> *


wats up bro u taking ur truck to danger zone car show bro


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16877188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 12 2010, 05:28 PM~16873832
> * ALMA LATINA!!!!!!!!!!!  TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 13 2010, 10:52 PM~16884343
> *TTT uffin:
> *


wats up bro


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 14 2010, 11:59 AM~16887017
> *wats up bro
> *


Just Been Working. Waiting for the summer


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 12 2010, 05:43 PM~16873944
> *wats up bro u taking ur truck to danger zone car show bro
> *



that's the plan


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 15 2010, 10:25 AM~16895508
> *that's the plan
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 15 2010, 10:25 AM~16895508
> *that's the plan
> *


 :thumbsup: nice bro


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Mar 15 2010, 09:49 AM~16895168
> *Just Been Working. Waiting for the summer
> *


we need the summer bro the cold sucks


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 12 2010, 10:57 PM~16877188
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 16 2010, 03:54 PM~16908853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 16 2010, 09:43 PM~16912934
> *:wow:
> *


wats up bro  how is puro SS doing bro cant wait to see it bro


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 16 2010, 03:54 PM~16908853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 16 2010, 10:44 PM~16913548
> *:0  :0
> *


wats up bro wats new how are u doing


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 17 2010, 05:09 PM~16919931
> *wats up bro wats new how are u doing
> *


 Nothing new & doing ok, jus waiting for more shows to come up. And you how have you been, any new work to your car? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 17 2010, 08:43 PM~16922340
> *Nothing new & doing ok, jus waiting for more shows to come up. And you how have you been, any new work to your car? :biggrin:
> *


simon bro im doing a lil of ingraving and just working a lot


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 17 2010, 09:51 PM~16923158
> *simon bro im doing a lil of ingraving  and just working a lot
> *


  HOPE TO SEE IT SOON. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 18 2010, 04:47 PM~16929928
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 18 2010, 05:04 PM~16930065
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


its about time u got on here mono


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 18 2010, 05:11 PM~16930113
> *its about time u got on here mono
> *


I KNOW MONO :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Mar 18 2010, 08:11 PM~16931924
> *I KNOW MONO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


shit bro u ready 4 a ten hr drive lol tomorow


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16932675
> *shit bro u ready  4 a ten hr drive lol tomorow
> *


i am :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 18 2010, 09:07 PM~16932675
> *shit bro u ready  4 a ten hr drive lol tomorow
> *


yea :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 20 2010, 05:14 PM~16947213
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks bro 4 helping me out geting my car today 20 hour plus hours of driving :biggrin: and the results of my car priceless  :biggrin: and my cunado omar and riky thanks again my brothers  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Bro. Denada but if u want to race chop top u better get some ball in that 67 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 19 2010, 04:38 PM~16939764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 20 2010, 09:17 PM~16949056
> *thanks bro 4 helping me out geting my car today 20 hour plus hours of driving  :biggrin:  and the results of my car priceless   :biggrin: and my cunado omar and riky thanks again my brothers   :biggrin:
> *



pics pics pics


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 9 2010, 08:28 PM~16844401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 21 2010, 04:22 PM~16954361
> *pics pics pics
> *


soonnnnnnnnn :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

sounds good' WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. will be there.......


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Mar 23 2010, 08:39 AM~16972242
> *sounds good' WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. will be there.......
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Mar 23 2010, 08:39 AM~16972242
> *sounds good' WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. will be there.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Mar 23 2010, 08:39 AM~16972242
> *sounds good' WEEKENDZ ONLY C.C. will be there.......
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 25 2010, 12:23 PM~16998238
> *TTT :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 25 2010, 07:55 PM~17002757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wats up bro dam that's a bad ass pic bro hope to see them at are show go raiders :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

to the top


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 25 2010, 08:05 PM~17002887
> *Wats up bro  dam that's a bad ass pic bro hope to see them at are show go raiders  :biggrin:
> *


just chilling at work how u been?

one of the 2 will be there


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

:wave: MONTOYA'S C.C will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Mar 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17012492
> *:wave: MONTOYA'S C.C will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 25 2010, 07:55 PM~17002757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: niiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccce :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 27 2010, 09:52 PM~17020666
> *:wow:
> :wow:  :wow: niiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccce :biggrin:
> *



thx :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 28 2010, 06:24 PM~17026684
> *thx  :biggrin:
> *


HOPE TO SEE THEM AT ARE SHOW BRO


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 28 2010, 08:44 PM~17028147
> *HOPE TO SEE THEM AT ARE SHOW BRO
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Mar 28 2010, 08:57 PM~17028336
> *ttt
> *


 :wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

YEA''' CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW'' ALMA TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 28 2010, 08:44 PM~17028147
> *HOPE TO SEE THEM AT ARE SHOW BRO
> *




if I take da booth da bike will be there but if I don't both da truck n bike :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 29 2010, 10:36 AM~17033152
> *if I take da booth da bike will be there but if I don't both da truck n bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Mar 29 2010, 08:23 AM~17031972
> *YEA''' CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS SHOW'' ALMA TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

RENO 'ROLLERZ ONLY' WILL BE THERE


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 31 2010, 04:56 PM~17058440
> *RENO 'ROLLERZ ONLY' WILL BE THERE
> *


HELL YEA


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Mar 31 2010, 04:56 PM~17058440
> *RENO 'ROLLERZ ONLY' WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Mar 30 2010, 07:21 PM~17048897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Mar 31 2010, 04:19 PM~17058023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

Trying to make this ONE


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Apr 3 2010, 07:54 AM~17084261
> *Trying to make this ONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Apr 3 2010, 07:54 AM~17084261
> *Trying to make this ONE
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin: CANT WATE FOR THE SHOWS TO START POPING OFF.................


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 3 2010, 11:57 PM~17090048
> * :biggrin: CANT WATE FOR THE SHOWS TO START POPING OFF.................
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 3 2010, 11:57 PM~17090048
> * :biggrin: CANT WATE FOR THE SHOWS TO START POPING OFF.................
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 2 2010, 10:50 PM~17082520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 4 2010, 08:20 PM~17096468
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

*ALMA LATINA TTT*


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 2 2010, 09:50 PM~17082520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH TO SHIPP HER TO RENO??????? JUST THROUGH HER IN A BOX NO BUBLE WRAP NESESARY.......... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Apr 5 2010, 11:09 PM~17108890
> *HOW MUCH TO SHIPP HER TO RENO??????? JUST THROUGH HER IN A BOX NO BUBLE WRAP NESESARY.......... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :buttkick:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 8 2010, 08:34 PM~17139413
> *
> *


wats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 8 2010, 09:00 PM~17139775
> *wats up bro :biggrin:
> *


nada :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Apr 8 2010, 10:00 PM~17140574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 11 2010, 08:43 PM~17163932
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


sick bad ass bro  :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

LIKE TO KNOW WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE GOING TO SHOW??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 14 2010, 09:47 PM~17197779
> *LIKE TO KNOW WHAT CAR CLUBS ARE GOING TO SHOW??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 14 2010, 10:07 PM~17197992
> *:biggrin: ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:   :happysad:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 12:30 PM~17169415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 11 2010, 08:47 PM~17163995
> *sick bad ass bro   :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by betinyare_@Apr 16 2010, 08:14 PM~17216893
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 12 2010, 12:30 PM~17169415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 17 2010, 11:46 PM~17225710
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wats up bro wen are u comeing to reno :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: GOING TRY TO MAKE IT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 18 2010, 12:14 PM~17228231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u better bro :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 18 2010, 12:16 PM~17228240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 18 2010, 12:14 PM~17228231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 is the miss.evilthreat in the back :0 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 18 2010, 11:49 AM~17228090
> *wats up bro wen are u comeing to reno  :biggrin:
> *


 I will be up there June 26.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2010, 10:16 PM~17255292
> *I will be up there June 26.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 11 2010, 08:47 PM~17163995
> *sick bad ass bro   :biggrin:      :cheesy:
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :0 very nice


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 21 2010, 06:27 AM~17256887
> *:wow:  :biggrin:  :0 very nice
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Apr 21 2010, 04:32 PM~17262228
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP CUNADO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 21 2010, 08:13 PM~17264804
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 21 2010, 08:23 PM~17265003
> *WUZ UP CUNADO
> *


sup cunado  how is ur car bro


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 18 2010, 11:14 AM~17228231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## p-nut53 (Feb 9, 2010)

:biggrin: :happysad: :wow:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:rimshot: :run: :sprint: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > [
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 07:18 PM~17291166
> *my kids r never going to want to leave the hotel  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 07:18 PM~17291166
> *my kids r never going to want to leave the hotel  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 07:18 PM~17291166
> *my kids r never going to want to leave the hotel  :biggrin:
> *


REAL NICE PLACE THEY WOULD HAVE A BLAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Apr 25 2010, 07:52 PM~17299410
> *REAL NICE PLACE THEY WOULD HAVE A BLAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



tell that 2 my wallet :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 18 2010, 12:16 PM~17228240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayum!
:boink: cargasm moment!


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Apr 18 2010, 12:14 PM~17228231
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 27 2010, 07:19 PM~17323294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 28 2010, 05:00 PM~17333887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Apr 30 2010, 10:58 PM~17357125
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Apr 28 2010, 09:59 AM~17329724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 4 2010, 09:15 AM~17386109
> *:drama:  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro 4 all ur halp today im going to dream mirros lol :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 4 2010, 05:30 PM~17390631
> *thanks bro 4 all ur halp today im going to dream mirros lol :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 5 2010, 09:27 AM~17398338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 5 2010, 09:27 AM~17398338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 5 2010, 09:48 AM~17398539
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 5 2010, 08:17 PM~17404392
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2010, 12:17 PM~17410111
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> > :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> > [


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 6 2010, 05:08 PM~17412384
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17415381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :rofl: :tongue: :tongue: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 9 2010, 10:26 AM~17434252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

B.O.H ...

JUST FELT LIKE SAYING IT...


AS YOU WERE


----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 10 2010, 07:10 AM~17441476
> *     TTT
> *



SAW YOUR PAGES ON LOWRIDER.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
LOOKING GOOD PEOPLE!!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BOOM75217.._@May 11 2010, 12:01 AM~17450931
> *SAW YOUR PAGES ON LOWRIDER....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> LOOKING GOOD PEOPLE!!
> *


 :biggrin: Orale thankss


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BOOM75217.. (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 11 2010, 09:59 AM~17453565
> *:biggrin: Orale thankss
> *


no prob!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 11 2010, 11:58 AM~17454715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 11 2010, 09:33 PM~17461207
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Were having a fundraiser for the boys and girls club to raise money for scholorships on August 6th the day before our BBQ. Just a little show during the week if your out stop by. Any questions hit me up


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 12 2010, 05:17 PM~17469459
> *Were having a fundraiser for the boys and girls club to raise money for scholorships on August 6th the day before our BBQ. Just a little show during the week if your out stop by. Any questions hit me up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@May 12 2010, 05:17 PM~17469459
> *Were having a fundraiser for the boys and girls club to raise money for scholorships on August 6th the day before our BBQ. Just a little show during the week if your out stop by. Any questions hit me up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 6 2010, 09:56 PM~17415381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 13 2010, 08:18 PM~17483408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 15 2010, 07:32 PM~17501075
> *:0    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 15 2010, 10:44 PM~17502713
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 16 2010, 08:45 PM~17509979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:








almost ready :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17522346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17522346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


want to race\


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :sprint: :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 17 2010, 09:56 PM~17522857
> *want to race\
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 17 2010, 09:56 PM~17522857
> *want to race\
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17522346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bleeblue12 (May 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 19 2010, 09:16 PM~17546776
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 19 2010, 09:26 PM~17546883
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Q-VO


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 20 2010, 06:28 AM~17549449
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 20 2010, 07:56 AM~17549865
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

T :biggrin: T :0 T


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 20 2010, 05:25 PM~17555022
> *T :biggrin: T :0 T
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@May 17 2010, 09:20 PM~17522346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@May 22 2010, 08:32 PM~17573634
> *looking good bro :biggrin:
> *


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T  T  T


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 24 2010, 03:28 PM~17589256
> * T  T  T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 24 2010, 09:39 PM~17594059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 25 2010, 04:49 PM~17601871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 25 2010, 04:49 PM~17601871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 25 2010, 04:49 PM~17601871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@May 25 2010, 04:49 PM~17601871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up homie hows viejitos car club :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@May 25 2010, 10:13 PM~17605981
> *wuz up homie hows viejitos car club :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WE'RE OK THANKS    :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 28 2010, 04:37 PM~17635643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  we will be there


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 28 2010, 10:41 PM~17637943
> * we  will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

WE GIVE A LOT AT FLYERS AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW REAL GOOD SHOW  HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THE CAR AGAIN IN OUR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@May 30 2010, 08:08 PM~17649555
> *WE GIVE A LOT AT FLYERS AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW REAL GOOD SHOW    HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THE CAR AGAIN IN OUR SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@May 30 2010, 08:08 PM~17649555
> *WE GIVE A LOT AT FLYERS AT THE SOCIOS CAR SHOW REAL GOOD SHOW    HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THE CAR AGAIN IN OUR SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 28 2010, 04:37 PM~17635643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WII BE THER :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@May 31 2010, 01:29 PM~17655023
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: nice avatar  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Congats on the wins @ socios :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

SEE YOU GUYZ THERE........... :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jun 2 2010, 12:47 PM~17675734
> *SEE YOU GUYZ THERE........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

thx for coming to our show and u know i'm there at ur show


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 3 2010, 05:17 PM~17688565
> *thx for coming to our show  and u know i'm there at ur show
> *


we had a great time bro last year and this year and u know im there 2011 and dont for get to get ur dallors ready 4 the stripers wen u come to carson :h5:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 3 2010, 08:47 PM~17690452
> *we had a great time bro last year and this year and u know im there 2011  and  dont for get to get ur  dallors ready 4 the stripers  wen u come  to carson  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 3 2010, 05:02 PM~17688428
> *
> *











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 3 2010, 08:47 PM~17690452
> *we had a great time bro last year and this year and u know im there 2011  and  dont for get to get ur  dallors ready 4 the stripers  wen u come  to carson  :h5:
> *


Don't forget the whore houses right??? :wow: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17691083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and fuck those bitchass lakers  :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Jun 4 2010, 01:16 AM~17693011
> *Don't forget the whore houses right??? :wow:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17691083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 3 2010, 08:47 PM~17690452
> *we had a great time bro last year and this year and u know im there 2011  and  dont for get to get ur  dallors ready 4 the stripers  wen u come  to carson  :h5:
> *



ya esta


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 3 2010, 09:35 PM~17691083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: GO LAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Jun 4 2010, 01:17 AM~17693018
> *Oh and fuck those bitchass lakers  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :wow: :angry:  :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: GO TO SLEEP LITTLE BOY :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

32.photobucket.com/albums/uu41/viejo47/lakers.gif[/IMG] :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 4 2010, 07:22 PM~17699091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:   uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :naughty:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 4 2010, 07:22 PM~17699091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 8 2010, 02:30 PM~17729516
> *:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 8 2010, 09:08 PM~17733322
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 9 2010, 09:15 PM~17744127
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2010, 10:31 PM~17745071
> *  :biggrin:
> *


wats up bro are u going to come to reno the 26


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T  T  T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 10 2010, 06:34 AM~17747122
> *wats up bro are u going to come to reno the 26
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: I will be there !!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 10 2010, 10:50 PM~17755840
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes: I will be there !!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 11 2010, 06:31 AM~17757762
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP :cheesy:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 12 2010, 03:44 PM~17769183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 12 2010, 03:44 PM~17769183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOPE TO SEE U ON OUR CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*TTT 4 ALMA LATINA*_


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jun 12 2010, 03:37 PM~17769142
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


WUZ UP GOODTIMES HOW R U GUYS DOING


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 13 2010, 09:57 PM~17778515
> *TTT 4 ALMA LATINA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*To The Top :biggrin:  *


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

available july 4th :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:20 AM~17793361
> *available july 4th :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 13 2010, 08:53 PM~17777766
> *NICE HOPE TO SEE U ON OUR CAR SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ya sabes is on the schedule :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 15 2010, 11:20 AM~17793361
> *available july 4th :0
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA ALMA LATINA BABY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 14 2010, 08:17 PM~17788473
> *WUZ UP GOODTIMES HOW R U GUYS DOING
> *


WE DOIN GOOD SEE YOU GUYZ AT THE SHOW............


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

WE GOT LOWRIDER SCENE FILMING THE CAR SHOW AND SOME OF THE CARS :biggrin: WE TRYING TO GET STREETLOW MAGAZINE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO COME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 16 2010, 07:40 PM~17809148
> *WE GOT LOWRIDER SCENE FILMING THE CAR SHOW AND SOME OF THE CARS :biggrin: WE TRYING TO GET STREETLOW MAGAZINE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO COME TOO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ALMA TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 18 2010, 05:52 PM~17827520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 18 2010, 06:57 PM~17827947
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17828612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 18 2010, 08:30 PM~17828612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 16 2010, 07:40 PM~17809148
> *WE GOT LOWRIDER SCENE FILMING THE CAR SHOW AND SOME OF THE CARS :biggrin: WE TRYING TO GET STREETLOW MAGAZINE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO COME TOO :biggrin:
> *



y esos gueyes the LOWRIDER SCENE quien son :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 21 2010, 12:53 PM~17846136
> *y esos gueyes the LOWRIDER SCENE quien son  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 21 2010, 12:53 PM~17846136
> *y esos gueyes the LOWRIDER SCENE quien son  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 21 2010, 08:10 PM~17850123
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jun 21 2010, 12:53 PM~17846136
> *y esos gueyes the LOWRIDER SCENE quien son  :biggrin:
> *


nomas acuerdate cabron a luego no bayas a decir si son casi como mis carnales pinche culero seme olvidaba eres fan the los raiders pinche hater :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:34 PM~17860277
> *nomas acuerdate cabron a luego no bayas a decir si son casi como mis carnales pinche culero seme olvidaba eres fan the los raiders pinche hater  :twak:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE SEE U AT OUR CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 22 2010, 07:34 PM~17860277
> *nomas acuerdate cabron a luego no bayas a decir si son casi como mis carnales pinche culero seme olvidaba eres fan the los raiders pinche hater  :twak:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


*GO RAIDERS*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jun 22 2010, 09:12 PM~17861619
> *
> GO RAIDERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 23 2010, 02:19 PM~17867521
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: wuz up homie hows the viejitos family :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 16 2010, 06:40 PM~17809148
> *WE GOT LOWRIDER SCENE FILMING THE CAR SHOW AND SOME OF THE CARS :biggrin: WE TRYING TO GET STREETLOW MAGAZINE AND LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TO COME TOO :biggrin:
> *


NICE I BETTER CLEAN MY SHOES.................. :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 23 2010, 07:27 PM~17870399
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave: wuz up homie hows the viejitos family :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WE'RE DOING OK TODO BIEN :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jun 24 2010, 03:27 PM~17878051
> *WE'RE DOING OK TODO BIEN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jun 27 2010, 04:52 PM~17900275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

Omar u look waaaaasssssssted


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Jun 27 2010, 10:45 PM~17903588
> *Omar u look waaaaasssssssted
> *


  :roflmao: :biggrin: :wave: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: u miss it homie :biggrin: its ok u better go to our show after party we r going to get fuck up ok  :biggrin:


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

!!!>TTT<!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Jun 29 2010, 09:24 PM~17922460
> *!!!>TTT<!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

T :biggrin: :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Jul 1 2010, 02:28 PM~17937612
> *  :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP HOMIE :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jun 30 2010, 10:30 PM~17932506
> *T :biggrin:  :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP CUNADO CANT WAIT TO SEE UR RIDE ON THE ROAD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 1 2010, 08:49 PM~17941025
> *WUZ UP CUNADO CANT WAIT TO SEE UR RIDE ON THE ROAD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


next year :biggrin: i thought i would finish it this year  but change of plans  soon cunado


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 1 2010, 09:57 PM~17941697
> *next year :biggrin:  i thought i would finish it this year   but change of plans  soon cunado
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 1 2010, 09:57 PM~17941697
> *next year :biggrin:  i thought i would finish it this year   but change of plans  soon cunado
> *


FAMILIA PRIMERO CUNADO SOME PEOPLE FORGET THAT DONT BE ONE OF THEM  :biggrin: TAKE IT POCO A POCO IT WILL TAKE A WILD BUT WORT IT  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

T-T-T................ :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 4 2010, 11:48 AM~17958919
> * TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: wuz up homie are u ready for our show?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 2 2010, 05:30 PM~17948503
> *FAMILIA PRIMERO CUNADO SOME PEOPLE FORGET THAT DONT BE ONE OF THEM   :biggrin: TAKE IT POCO A POCO IT WILL TAKE A WILD BUT WORT IT   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 5 2010, 05:50 PM~17966789
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 6 2010, 12:43 PM~17973706
> *:biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin: T :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Native Raider (Jun 23, 2010)

What time does it start?? :uh:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Native Raider_@Jul 7 2010, 07:56 AM~17981631
> *What time does it start??  :uh:
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 5 2010, 01:54 PM~17965189
> *:wave:  :wave: wuz up homie are u ready for our show?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: YES SSSIIIIRRRRRRR  I really want to go but I might have to work so if I can't make it someone will take my ride. :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 7 2010, 11:22 PM~17989712
> *:yes: YES SSSIIIIRRRRRRR  I really want to go but I might have to work so if I can't make it someone will take my ride. :biggrin:
> *


KOOL


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 7 2010, 11:37 PM~17989791
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KROME83KUTTY_@Jul 8 2010, 05:08 PM~17995857
> *TTT
> *


WUZ UP BROTHER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 8 2010, 05:41 PM~17996104
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Feb 24 2010, 12:03 PM~16711164
> *casino + cars+ biachtes  :cheesy:
> *


THAT = UNA CHINGA FROM UR WIFE :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 9 2010, 05:00 PM~18005645
> *THAT = UNA CHINGA FROM UR WIFE :biggrin:
> *



but it will be worth it :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 9 2010, 06:37 PM~18006297
> *but it will be worth it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 9 2010, 04:00 PM~18005645
> *THAT = UNA CHINGA FROM UR WIFE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 10 2010, 10:34 PM~18014419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

just got the trophys :biggrin: :biggrin: 












































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

GETTING READY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18014926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: very nice :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 11 2010, 12:22 AM~18015085
> *:wow: very nice :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18014926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jul 11 2010, 09:14 PM~18020878
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :h5: IS ALMOST HERE hno: hno: :run: :run:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 10 2010, 11:42 PM~18014902
> *just got the trophys :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin Good! Almost Time


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Jul 12 2010, 05:05 PM~18028317
> *Lookin Good! Almost Time
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T  T  T


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 13 2010, 11:02 PM~18042348
> * T  T  T
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin: C U ON THE 24TH :biggrin: TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Jul 9 2010, 05:00 PM~18005645
> *THAT = UNA CHINGA FROM UR WIFE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT 1 Week 2 go!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Jul 17 2010, 02:22 PM~18069675
> *TTT 1 Week 2 go!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


second that :biggrin:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT Almost


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18014926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 17 2010, 11:23 PM~18072438
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 17 2010, 11:24 PM~18072448
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 12 2010, 09:54 PM~18031580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 18 2010, 11:06 PM~18079349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 19 2010, 05:58 PM~18085878
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 20 2010, 06:04 AM~18090618
> *
> *


wats up bro how are u wats new


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Reno Impalas will have five cars there


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jul 20 2010, 01:07 PM~18093450
> *Reno Impalas will have five cars there
> *


HELL YEA FOUR MORE DAYS :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :nicoderm: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

TTT 4 more days


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 20 2010, 05:57 PM~18096761
> *HELL YEA FOUR MORE DAYS :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Jul 20 2010, 09:27 PM~18098347
> *TTT 4 more days
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:roflmao: hno: hno: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## soFresh (Jun 16, 2010)

A few ladies modeling for the Alma Latina C.C.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY3ED2A8LQc


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

3 MORE DAYS PARA







:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 20 2010, 06:29 AM~18090707
> *wats up bro how are u wats new
> *


 Doing good just started a new job, 6 months without working was killing me. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 21 2010, 10:25 PM~18108542
> *Doing good just started a new job, 6 months without working was killing me. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: nice bro good to know ur doing good


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jul 21 2010, 10:34 PM~18108675
> *:thumbsup: nice bro good to know ur doing good
> *


 Thanks!!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by soFresh_@Jul 21 2010, 09:30 PM~18107777
> *A few ladies modeling for the Alma Latina C.C.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY3ED2A8LQc
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmm homies I'm going 2 have 2 miss it heading down to LA 2 take the kids 2 Disneyland but I'm sure you guys will have a great show  please post some pics of the COCHINAS :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 22 2010, 06:18 PM~18116180
> *dammmmmm homies I'm going 2 have 2 miss it heading down to LA 2 take the kids 2 Disneyland but I'm sure you guys will have a great show    please post some pics of the COCHINAS  :biggrin:
> *


o si boy pa disney como no ha ha los vas a llevar al circo de los hermanos vazques :biggrin: pinche guey


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

less than 24 hrs away :biggrin:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 23 2010, 03:40 PM~18124885
> *less than 24 hrs away :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jul 23 2010, 12:15 AM~18119738
> *o si boy pa disney como no ha ha los vas a llevar al circo de los hermanos vazques :biggrin: pinche guey
> *




pinche caloron ayer y ahora :angry: :angry: I'm ready 2 head back 2 my 60's w2eather :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jul 24 2010, 07:32 AM~18129096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass show :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

good show TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jul 25 2010, 07:25 AM~18135107
> *good show TTT
> *


X2


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

Pics


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

VIEJITOS HAD A GOOD TIME.....GOOD SHOW ALMA LATINA


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

ESTUVO CHINGON EL SHOWWWWW:biggrin: TTT


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

where are the pics??


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

post pics


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOOD SHOW................... :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

congrads on the wins GOODTIMES


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 12:24 PM~18144224
> *congrads on the wins GOODTIMES
> *


THNX BRO.................


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 26 2010, 12:53 PM~18143951
> *GOOD SHOW................... :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE I COULD NOT TAKE ANY PIC OF THE SHOW WUZ HELLA BUSY WUZ ALL AROUND :angry: BUT WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR SHOWING UP AND SHOW SUPPORT NOW WE ARE TROWING ONE IN SEPTEMBER SO GET READY  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I LET U KNOW


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

JUST WANT TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS FOR SHOWING UP TO OUR SHOW AND SHOWING SUPPORT REAL GOOD SHOW NOW WE ARE WORKING ON TROWING ONE MORE ON SEPTEMBER :biggrin: :biggrin:   I WILL POST THE INFO LATER


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18144224
> *congrads on the wins GOODTIMES
> *


GRACIAS JESSE!!!!!


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Me and the family had a good time. Went to support the homie Adrian. It was cool meeting the Goodtimes Reno fam. Maybe next year we will have the Monte done. See everyone at HAN.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jul 26 2010, 06:11 PM~18146779
> *GRACIAS JESSE!!!!!
> *



ya sabes cabron don't let your wife see da pic of da girl by ur car por q :twak: :twak:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jul 26 2010, 07:00 PM~18147334
> *Me and the family had a good time. Went to support the homie Adrian. It was cool meeting the Goodtimes Reno fam. Maybe next year we will have the Monte done. See everyone at HAN.
> *


THANKS ROBERT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:13 PM~18147483
> *ya sabes cabron don't let your wife see da pic of da girl by ur car por q  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 26 2010, 12:58 PM~18143981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:13 PM~18147483
> *ya sabes cabron don't let your wife see da pic of da girl by ur car por q  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by monte79_@Jul 26 2010, 04:21 PM~18146275
> *THANKS HOMIE I COULD NOT TAKE ANY PIC OF THE SHOW WUZ HELLA BUSY WUZ ALL AROUND :angry: BUT WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY ONE FOR SHOWING  UP AND SHOW SUPPORT NOW WE ARE TROWING ONE IN SEPTEMBER SO GET READY   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I LET U KNOW
> *


KOO BRO LET US KNOW............... :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Jul 26 2010, 06:00 PM~18147334
> *Me and the family had a good time. Went to support the homie Adrian. It was cool meeting the Goodtimes Reno fam. Maybe next year we will have the Monte done. See everyone at HAN.
> *


THNX AND IT WAS GOOD MEETING YOU ROBERT............ :biggrin:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mr.lincon_@Jul 26 2010, 07:55 PM~18148564
> *nice pics :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



GRACIAS......


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 06:13 PM~18147483
> *ya sabes cabron don't let your wife see da pic of da girl by ur car por q  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Jul 26 2010, 07:13 PM~18147483
> *ya sabes cabron don't let your wife see da pic of da girl by ur car por q  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by viejo47_@Jul 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18139838
> * ESTUVO CHINGON EL SHOWWWWW:biggrin: TTT
> *



X2


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

WERE THE PICS AT


----------



## 1961ntheworks (Jan 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18168978
> *WERE THE PICS AT
> *


x2 :biggrin: :boink: DOOOONDE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jul 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18168978
> *WERE THE PICS AT
> *


 :0 :0 x3 :biggrin:


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

X4. X5. X6. Pics gateme


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

Q-VO NO FOTOS :biggrin: TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

where's the pictures


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

some more pics we took


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 31 2010, 04:22 PM~18194949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2hop_@Jul 31 2010, 04:19 PM~18194937
> *some more pics we took
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Aug 1 2010, 12:07 AM~18197368
> *:biggrin:
> *



Some good Pics


----------



## mr.lincon (Apr 1, 2008)




----------

